# My Journey



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Hiya guys,

Well now I'm down to around 16 stone I've lost around 7-8 stone since being 22.5 stone heffer some 3 years ago, this used to be me:





I'm over the moon with this, and cannot believe how much better I feel about, well everything!

Just after some opinions on what to do really, as you will see from these pictures (can't believe I'm posting these), it looks like I have still got a little belly and/or excess skin (not sure which).





Any advice on what to do to get rid of this, is it surgery or training or both that will do this.

Anyone got any experience of this?

Thanks Guys 

This started out as a single question kind of topic, but thinking this would be good as a progress thread instead


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Just continue on your cut and your skin will slowly tighten up.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Some people have to have surgery unfortunaylu mate.

Have you spoke to your doctor ?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Not sure thats going to tighten up, well done on the weight loss, start complaining to the doctor about it, maybe surgery is an option if it doesn't go by itself.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Go to the docs. I reckon u could have surgery on the NHS.

And bloody well done on the weight loss!! X x


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Unfair that when someone does decide to work hard and lose the weight they have to deal with this bs :angry:


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> Unfair that when someone does decide to work hard and lose the weight they have to deal with this bs :angry:


Tell me about it mate  It's been hard work!

Any advice appreciated folks, and thankyou for your kind words


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

And aside from the excess skin issue, what else would you guys say I need to do to make a decent looking body? I've focused on cardio recently but I'm aware I'm still a bit chunky! Any tips>?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Well done!!! Clean diet...lift weights..if it dont tighten enough then probably surgery.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Well done!!! Clean diet...lift weights..if it dont tighten enough then probably surgery.


Cheers dude!

Most of what I know (wouldn't say that much lol!) is self taught from reading articles, never done the slimfast/ww type stuff and it's my own progress that has been my motivation.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

*Bump* - stuck some (horrendous) old pictures of me to show the old me :whistling:


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Fully impressed dude!!!!

I started my 'lifestyle change' on the 1st of May, started at 22'6 and am down to around 21'4 now, aiming to drop to around 14' by the end of this year/ start of next, i did the Cambridge diet a couple of years back and dropped from 24st to 15st in like 5months... but well as my weight now shows put it back on, due to the rapid weightloss on the CD my skin did very similar to yours now, sort of felt like an empty sack where my belly used to be, however i think give it a bit more time and some more decent training it should tighten up!!! Best of luck and Congratz so far!!! Hopefully i will be down to my goal in a year or so!!! Hope you reach yours


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Rh1no said:


> Well now I'm down to around 16 stone I've lost around 7-8 stone since being 22.5 stone heffer


My first bit of advice would be to learn basic mathematical skills.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> My first bit of advice would be to learn basic mathematical skills.


Cheers pal


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

good going with the weightloss! i was 16 stone ish now 12.5 no excess skin which i belive is to do with doing 150 twists twice a day after cardio seems so have worked well for me


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Cheers for that, need to do some research into that!


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

the way i do it is tence my abs up and only count on one side. my pall does them with dumbells in his hands and sat down but i found without them and i do them stood up, i seem to have got better results that way.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Will check it out pal


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well done on the weight loss! Very inspirational for others.

To me it looks like you've got some excess skin and some fat underneath but not masses of fat. If you're young I guess that the skin might tighten a little more and if not then maybe consult a doctor. From my opinion it looks like you could do with building up some muscle now...you don't seem to be carrying much fat and extra muscle might help with excess skin.

Well done though. Amazing transformation :thumb:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Incredible mate, really well done. I would carry on training as you have been for another 8 months just to see how much will reduce from there.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Rh1no, have you got any details on your diet, exercise regime etc etc???


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

From what I've read and experience it takes up to a couple of years of training, continuing to reduce body fat and just time to start to lose that skin. I wouldn't consider surgery for a couple of years.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Katy said:


> Well done on the weight loss! Very inspirational for others.
> 
> To me it looks like you've got some excess skin and some fat underneath but not masses of fat. If you're young I guess that the skin might tighten a little more and if not then maybe consult a doctor. From my opinion it looks like you could do with building up some muscle now...you don't seem to be carrying much fat and extra muscle might help with excess skin.
> 
> Well done though. Amazing transformation :thumb:


Thankyou Katy. I'm still young at 21, so hopefully that will be to my advantage!



Hendrix said:


> Incredible mate, really well done. I would carry on training as you have been for another 8 months just to see how much will reduce from there.


Cheers, I intend to carry on training alot (although maybe go a bit easier on the cardio), wanting to build more muscle and become stronger 



alexyZZZ said:


> Rh1no, have you got any details on your diet, exercise regime etc etc???


Diet for me tends to be calorie dependant, recently whilst I've been doing cardio I've been consuming around 2000, plus the cardio bringing me to an average defecit of about 5-600 calories per day. Exercise wise I have been doing an hour or so per session, burning anything from 500 - 800 calories, every other day. Only weight training I have been doing is at home with my DB's.



Kimball said:


> From what I've read and experience it takes up to a couple of years of training, continuing to reduce body fat and just time to start to lose that skin. I wouldn't consider surgery for a couple of years.


I will hang fire and put some effort in, hope your right


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rh1no said:


> Thankyou Katy. I'm still young at 21, so hopefully that will be to my advantage!


Yeah, you have youth on your side. I guess just keep going as you are and try to build some muscle up  God I can't shift 1 stone and you've lost loads! Puts me and many to shame! :laugh:


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Haha, it also makes me happy that I can go easier on the cardio! Cannot stand that bloody treadmill!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Also on this guys would you suggest switching from a whey protein isolate to a standard whey protein?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Amazing work mate, really impressive! I think regards the skin you should keep doing what you're doing for another 1-2 years and if no real progress in that time with it then go to the docs and lay it on thick about how it's affecting your life, and you have everything you need to prove to the doc that you have worked hard to make your body better and healthier and I personally think you are the ideal candidate for that kind of surgery, not someone who wants to lose 10 stone but continues to drink 10 cokes a day and eat pizza constantly and then claim they are incapacitated.

Well done!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Appreciate your and eveyones comments, thankyou so much


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Well despite not feeling too good today I went to the gym and did some cardio and strength work, also decided to have a go on the scale machine thing:



Not sure how accurate they are (I'm sure I'm taller than 5ft 10!) but seeing the 15 as the main number put a big smile on my face


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

Honestly mate that'll tighten up, 7 stone isn't enough to leave you with masses of flappy skin unless you're very unlucky or older.

Lose another 10% bodyfat and the difference will amaze you.

been there myself.

Good work though. but seriously....lose 10% if you're currently 20% and you'll be amazed.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Lose another 10% bodyfat and the difference will amaze you.


Thanks mate,

Guess this will be do-able if I carry on doing 3 or 4 cardio sessions per week alongside some weight training?


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Cardio 6 days a week mate, 30 mins after weights or fasted cardio in the morning. On one of your rest days do an hours. It will melt off you as long as your diet is in check.

I got from 28% BF to 14.5% (as of today) in just over a year


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Well done on that pal  and noted, watch this space!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BigrR said:


> Well despite not feeling too good today I went to the gym and did some cardio and strength work, also decided to have a go on the scale machine thing:
> 
> View attachment 84602
> 
> ...


Under measured my height by about 1.5", I got exactly the same height as you


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

miguelmolez said:


> Cardio 6 days a week mate, 30 mins after weights or fasted cardio in the morning. On one of your rest days do an hours. It will melt off you as long as your diet is in check.
> 
> I got from 28% BF to 14.5% (as of today) in just over a year


Yep very doable, I got from 32-13ish in under a year which seems a long time but it isn't really


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Well just got myself some more whey isolate (2.5kg of banana mmmmmm), so will be back hitting the gym after the weekend 

Looking to cut down the bodyfat, maybe continue to do cardio and weights on alternate days, or maybe try doing less cardio (like 500 cals) followed by a session of strength training.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Feeling meh after a bank holiday of eating crap! I'm sure I wont be alone, tomorrow is another day and that treadmill awaits!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Feeling meh after a bank holiday of eating crap! I'm sure I wont be alone, tomorrow is another day and that treadmill awaits!


I'm sure that loads of people have given the gym and diet a miss this holiday! Having a short break is healthy psychologically IMO


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Hell yea!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well young fella your 21 so you have a hell of a long time in front of you and youth on your side.

With good diet, sound advice on training and determination you could look fu*king amazing over the next couple of yrs.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> Well young fella your 21 so you have a hell of a long time in front of you and youth on your side.
> 
> With good diet, sound advice on training and determination you could look fu*king amazing over the next couple of yrs.


Appreciated Milky, I've done the work to get down to my weight, now I need to work extra hard to get the results I want!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Bank holiday was a bit of a disaster diet wise, but I'm back on track and more determined than ever 

Been reading up on carbs and today I tried to reduce my carb intake as much as possible, although dinner didn't exactly go quite to plan:

*Breakfast*

3 poached eggs

2 scoops of whey protein isolate

*Lunch*

Half a chicken (from hot meat counter, took the skin off)

2 bags of birdseye microwave steamed veg

*Dinner*

Big bowl of pasta and red devil sauce

Tripple chicken (flame grilled chicken breast, 1/4 spitroast chicken & 1/2 cajun chicken breast

2 baby potatoes

*Snacks*

2 scoops of whey protein isolate (after chest & back workout)

2 packets of french fries

1 packet of Go ahead forrest fruit slices (2 slices)

Not the cleanest of days but not the worst, completley new to this carb-cutting idea, it's going to take time I think.

Got a few nights out coming up this week, cardio in the mornings with vodka and diet coke for me in the evenings if I want to keep the cals low!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Seem to of hit a bit of a brick wall recently.

Very happy when I last got on the scales at 15stone 7  but my motivation and drive/willpower to eat well just seems to go out of the window!

I don't want to lose that much more weight (just lose the handles) and I would like to focus on building muscle, but I seem to of hit the wall rather hard and nailed a silly amount of cheat days recently.

Anyone any tips?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

yep, get back on the wagon!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Seem to of hit a bit of a brick wall recently.
> 
> Very happy when I last got on the scales at 15stone 7  but my motivation and drive/willpower to eat well just seems to go out of the window!
> 
> ...


Would calorie counting maybe help you stick to a more strict diet again rather than cheating? I know that if I calorie count I become more strict. When I'm unmotivated to exercise I make suer that I tidy and clean the place as thought preparing for a new start, that sometimes helps. Also, as tough as this sounds, I just ignore my negative thoughts and exercise anyway...can't say I enjoy the workouts but I feel good after. The odd break is ok though mate!

Another thing is that I look at myself in the mirror and be mean about myself or compare myself to images of people who look better than me That helps with motivation.

Hope any of that helps.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Katy, appreciated as always


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Thanks for the advice Katy, appreciated as always


You're welcome  I can only say what works for me really. How's your motivation now?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Katy said:


> You're welcome  I can only say what works for me really. How's your motivation now?


Well I reckon I've gained a few pounds over the last couple of weeks by not eating very well, but got some time off work now so that should make it easier to train and eat well  Going to go back to doing cardio one day, weights the next, with a couple of rest days thrown in.

Also when I'm back at work, going to try cycling a bit more (6 mile round trip).


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Not done anything  with having time off work for a change I've just been lazing around, time to sort my sh*t out folks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Not done anything  with having time off work for a change I've just been lazing around, time to sort my sh*t out folks!!!!!!!!!


Myabe set a day when you'll get back on that horse? After I spent 3 months messing about and not looking after my body I set a day when I would be back on track and it worked


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Took myself to the gym this afternoon Katy 

20 mins cross trainer: 281 cals

20 mins treadmill (1.5 mile): 260 cals

Nice little kickstart to my plan, thankyou


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Have you calorie burning folk (count me as one too) tried the summit climbers? That machine shreds it off ;-D


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Are they the same as the Stairmasters?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

no mate, lemme find a vid :-


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks awesome, none of those at my gym though


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Took myself to the gym this afternoon Katy
> 
> 20 mins cross trainer: 281 cals
> 
> ...


Fantastic! The first time back is always the hardest in my opinion and you've done that now


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Thinking of doing the same again today


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Well it's Monday, and time to kick the **** out of my plan to cut down the bodyfat and start to get lean and strong!

Will be back on the Warrior Blaze in the morning, followed by a fasted cardio session and clean diet for the rest of the day


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Well it's Monday, and time to kick the **** out of my plan to cut down the bodyfat and start to get lean and strong!
> 
> Will be back on the Warrior Blaze in the morning, followed by a fasted cardio session and clean diet for the rest of the day


Looking forward to an update confirming that you're sticking to your new plan


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

ya, people are watching here! lol


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Well guys, done nearly 3 days of low carbs & fat with high protein and I won't lie, it's a killer.

Have no energy, being doing cardio workouts alongside walking 5 miles a day at work, I feel like I'm moody all the time...not awesome lol!

Trying to get a good balance, it will take some work I think!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Well guys, done nearly 3 days of low carbs & fat with high protein and I won't lie, it's a killer.
> 
> Have no energy, being doing cardio workouts alongside walking 5 miles a day at work, I feel like I'm moody all the time...not awesome lol!
> 
> Trying to get a good balance, it will take some work I think!


If you've been on low carbs for just a few days then it will take a bit of time for your body to adapt to utilising fats for energy instead of carbs (that's my understanding anyway). I think it's called 'carb flu' or something because people can feel like they have the flu. I've never had it that extreme but when I reduced carbs I felt grumpy and tired for about 4 days. But then after that phase I felt tonnes better 

You're having rest days yeah?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I did not give myself enough rest days in all honesty.

Going to give the low carbs another shot tomorrow, and throwing in a 3 mile run for good measure.

Just need to work out the rough % of carbs, fat and protein I should be aiming for.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Decided to keep it simple and keep an eye on the cals. Today I've consumed around 2300 cals, walked a few miles at work and done a 500 cal cardio session


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im on a low carb diet, I have almost all my carbs in one sitting, a banana about an hour n half before the gym. I do miss rice and pasta to be honest. But I am finding beetroot a nice filler at midday.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I became so ratty on low carbs, for the time being I'm going to stick at calorie counting (2200-2400 per day) and cardio.

Need to get a propper weights routine too!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

After walking miles at work, finished this afternoon and nailed a 850 cal cardio session. Got home to find the other half had bought us a takeaway :/ hoping this won't of set me back too much (had 2200 cals to play with). Doing a cardio session everyday this week in a effort to trim down!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Just a recent picture or two:





Need to cut down on the treats and stick with my calorie controlled diet, and do some more cardio.

Also hoping the T5's will help a little with trying to get rid of some fat alongside the above.

Noticed a bit more shape recently in shoulders which is a bonus lol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

It comes with time mate, you must be feeling pretty pleased with yourself so far ;-D


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Indeed I am, more hard work to put in though.

thanks pal


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Done a few good workouts alongside the commute to work on the bike, but now I'm back on later shifts I will stick to driving but go to the gym beforehand.

I'm finding a mental block happening, if I'm eating well during the day and I'm hitting around the 2000 calorie mark, despite being hungry still I will try and not eat....I feel the best thing to do would be to try and hit the actual 2500 a day, but in my head I keep telling myself if I eat less I will lose weight faster?!?!?!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Done a few good workouts alongside the commute to work on the bike, but now I'm back on later shifts I will stick to driving but go to the gym beforehand.
> 
> I'm finding a mental block happening, if I'm eating well during the day and I'm hitting around the 2000 calorie mark, despite being hungry still I will try and not eat....I feel the best thing to do would be to try and hit the actual 2500 a day,* but in my head I keep telling myself if I eat less I will lose weight faster?!?!?!*


What's you're experience with that? Have you found that you lose more fat on 2000kcals? When I've been training I've been told by a number of people that I should up my calories but of course every person is different and if I were to up the calories my weight loss rate significantly decreases.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

It's odd to be honest.

With having an active job and also going to the gym 4 times a week I find being a big guy makes it feel like 2000 isn't enough and I'm forever hungry.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Done my few days of eating rubbish, eaten pretty good today and just got some more T5's to give us a chuck up shifting the fat!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Just a couple of photo updates:



Losing some BF but need to cut down alot more I would say. Training is picking up but my diet still needs work (damn takeaways!)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You can see your shape changing from your first pictures.

Now then bretherin, this hunger thing is not good, its important not to be hungry. Keep some boiled eggs handy for snacks.

I make a 330 calorie meal thats very filling for my lunch at work :-

One tub pineapple cottage cheese, one tub low calorie coleslaw, mix it together, throw in any of the following :-

Chopped peppers.

Sliced celery.

Sliced radish.

Chopped toms.

Sliced ghurkins.

You get the idea?

Divide it into three for more or less 330 calories of filling food, makes a good packed lunch.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Just a couple of photo updates:
> 
> View attachment 94638
> View attachment 94639
> ...


I can definately see the difference in those pics! You're doing really well!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> You can see your shape changing from your first pictures.
> 
> Now then bretherin, this hunger thing is not good, its important not to be hungry. Keep some boiled eggs handy for snacks.
> 
> ...


Good shout on the boiled eggs, I will get involved. I'm a fussy eater, makes it all a pain in the ass. Thanks buddy 



Katy said:


> I can definately see the difference in those pics! You're doing really well!


Thanks Katy, appreciated as always


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm getting better with my blowouts. Sad I know, but I printed out a month calendar to stick on the fridge and planned my one slutty cheat meal every week.

I wont lie and say I've been 100% true to it, but I find it does seem to help!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Very messy session last night including the obligitory takeaway. Feel like death, think today will have to be written off in terms of diet...more hangover curing crap awaits!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Eaten pretty well today, going to smash some cardio tomorrow after work and keep the diet clean


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't know if it's just me but if I have a long lay in bed and get up at around lunch and have breakfast and skip lunch as I did today, come 7pm I'm binging on crap 

Think I need to get stricter on not only the foods, but the times and amounts!!!

I did however do some weights today (although I have no routine, which needs looking at) followed by 500 cals cardio workout.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Diet kind of gone out of the window over the last few days, been ill and full of flu (no excuse I know).

Will be trying to do a cardio session every morning this week, whilst getting the diet back on track!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Diet kind of gone out of the window over the last few days, been ill and full of flu (no excuse I know).
> 
> Will be trying to do a cardio session every morning this week, whilst getting the diet back on track!


I think that's an ok excuse. I was ill over the weekend and used food for comfort  now you're better you can get back on track


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Been back on track, eating within my macros (or as close too as possible) and doing some good cardio workouts. Been walking around all day at work and I've done a 550 calorie cardio session at the gym so I'm treating myself to a curry! Will be back on with the good food tomorrow morning and I'll be doing another cardio session tomorrow evening too 

Out of curiosity, I always feel bad after eating something naughty and I look in the mirror and do the "omg I can tell where that's gone" routine, and feel a bit pants. Would you say it's all in my head?

I'm liking the results I've been getting recently and I'm losing the moobs and some bodyfat, need to keep ontop of it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Been back on track, eating within my macros (or as close too as possible) and doing some good cardio workouts. Been walking around all day at work and I've done a 550 calorie cardio session at the gym so I'm treating myself to a curry! Will be back on with the good food tomorrow morning and I'll be doing another cardio session tomorrow evening too
> 
> *
> Out of curiosity, I always feel bad after eating something naughty and I look in the mirror and do the "omg I can tell where that's gone" routine, and feel a bit pants. Would you say it's all in my head?*
> ...


I do find that increased sugars contribute to water retention so you might actually be holding more water afterwards, hance looking a bit bigger. I'm sure there's also a psychological element as well...I get that; I'm excatly the same size yet feel fat!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I see!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Smashed a decent 730 cal cardio session yesterday morning and stayed pretty much within my 21/2200 calories, feeling good and more of the same tomorrow


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

910 calorie cardio session....feels good!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> 910 calorie cardio session....feels good!


Bloody hell! What are you doing to burn that much?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

30 minutes cross trainer on a pretty tough profile.

20 minutes incline power walk on treadmill at maximum incline at 4mph.

10 minutes on stairmaster on quite a hard setting.

Being 100kg after entering my stats into each machine they give you a more realistic readout of calories burnt


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> 30 minutes cross trainer on a pretty tough profile.
> 
> 20 minutes incline power walk on treadmill at maximum incline at 4mph.
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Thankyou 

Got my first MMA type class this evening, should be good


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Thankyou
> 
> Got my first MMA type class this evening, should be good


Oooo! Guess that's why you asked about UK-MMA then eh? Did you join at all?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Keep banging away at it, likes n reps given!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Katy said:


> Oooo! Guess that's why you asked about UK-MMA then eh? Did you join at all?


Certainly did 



George-Bean said:


> Keep banging away at it, likes n reps given!


Thanks buddy.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Done some good workouts and eaten well for last few days, had a mental day today and blown out on a Dominos. Hope it doesn't set me back too much.

Always feel guilty, me own fault.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Done some good workouts and eaten well for last few days, had a mental day today and blown out on a Dominos. Hope it doesn't set me back too much.
> 
> Always feel guilty, me own fault.


A one off's fine and at least you've been good all week...better than eating a pizza after doing sod all all week.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Been doing a bit of cycling, quite enjoying the commute to work!

I was wondering if it's worth mixing things up a bit, as I find I'm getting bored.

Would maybe concentrating on cardio sessions at the gym one week, and maybe weight training the week after be of benefit? Need to make things interesting again :/


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Been doing a bit of cycling, quite enjoying the commute to work!
> 
> I was wondering if it's worth mixing things up a bit, as I find I'm getting bored.
> 
> Would maybe concentrating on cardio sessions at the gym one week, and maybe weight training the week after be of benefit? Need to make things interesting again :/


I think that if you keeps you interested then yeah. In terms of making progress, the body adapts so the approach I'm following , regarding weights, is a period of time doing high weights, low reps and then switching to lower weight and higher reps. Just so the body has to adapt again. Also, my body stalled whilst sticking with the same old moderate cardio for and hour so am now switching it up to more intense; hard but not for as long


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Katy 

Eaten good today and done a 600 calorie cardio session, more of the same but weights tomorrow, see where we are at!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Thanks Katy
> 
> Eaten good today and done a 600 calorie cardio session, more of the same but weights tomorrow, see where we are at!


Good going on the cardio.

Have you been tracking measurments and taking progress pcis?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Only in terms of clothes and stuff, not scales. Not had a progress pic in a while, not sure there would be much change :/

Attempted to do some weights this evening, did not go to plan at all. Feel drained (been on earlies) and my mind just wasn't with it, so as I'm sure you can imagine I'm not feeling great about it.

A big part of me is considering just leaving the weights until I have got my bodyfat right down as I still have a bit to lose!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Only in terms of clothes and stuff, not scales. Not had a progress pic in a while, not sure there would be much change :/
> 
> Attempted to do some weights this evening, did not go to plan at all. Feel drained (been on earlies) and my mind just wasn't with it, so as I'm sure you can imagine I'm not feeling great about it.
> 
> A big part of me is considering just leaving the weights until I have got my bodyfat right down as I still have a bit to lose!


I certianly focused on fat loss first simply because I knew that fat loss would give the biggest boost to my self esteem.

I personally think that measruments are a great idea; it can keep you focussed and motivated and also give you a boost when you 'feel' like you haven't done well but actually you have.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Katy said:


> I certianly focused on fat loss first simply because I knew that fat loss would give the biggest boost to my self esteem.
> 
> I personally think that measruments are a great idea; it can keep you focussed and motivated and also give you a boost when you 'feel' like you haven't done well but actually you have.


May focus my efforts on cardio more, maybe mixing it up more and doing everything I can to keep it fresh.

I will venture out to get a tape measure and take it from there, along with pictures starting now. With me I have to plan my workouts on a calendar (kind of an OCD thing).

Out of interest, would using creatine be of benefit whilst I'm not weight training at all? I currently use T5's to assist with the fat loss, just wondering if the creatine would ensure I keep what little muscle I have, or does it not work like that?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> May focus my efforts on cardio more, maybe mixing it up more and doing everything I can to keep it fresh.
> 
> I will venture out to get a tape measure and take it from there, along with pictures starting now. With me I have to plan my workouts on a calendar (kind of an OCD thing).
> 
> Out of interest, would using creatine be of benefit whilst I'm not weight training at all? I currently use T5's to assist with the fat loss, just wondering if the creatine would ensure I keep what little muscle I have, or does it not work like that?


Pictures and measurements are a great idea!

I don't know about creatine. I think it's only really beneficial with weight training but I'm not sure. Perhaps ask in the supplementaion section?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Will get some measurements later today


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Where are the best places to measure for tracking progress apart from waist?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Where are the best places to measure for tracking progress apart from waist?


I think it depends on where you're concerned with? The areas I've been concerned with are breasts (to ensure they don't go down too much), hips, thighs and waist. Loads of guys track chest, biceps and thighs but it all depends. My man has his own measurement for 'belly' which is basically the largest area around his torso which he's trying to lose.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Few recent updates folks:



Diet has not been great at all, although I've tried to focus on my cardio, really want that bodyfat down!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Few recent updates folks:
> 
> View attachment 103351
> View attachment 103352
> ...


Mate, compared to your first pics in your OP you've lost tonnes!! You taking measurements?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks mate 

Certainly have, wanting to get my bodyfat low. No idea what mine is right now...anyone hazard a guess based on my pictures?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Messy weekend, as can be expected this time of year.

It is very very clear that my diet is my main issue. I find I will try and consume around 2200 calories a day, after 7 miles walking at work and sometimes a cardio session at the gym also.

I'm just afraid of upping the calories, but if I carry on at this rate, I will keep having blowouts which is counter-productive in the first place :/


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Messy weekend, as can be expected this time of year.
> 
> It is very very clear that my diet is my main issue. I find I will try and consume around 2200 calories a day, after 7 miles walking at work and sometimes a cardio session at the gym also.
> 
> I'm just afraid of upping the calories, but if I carry on at this rate, I will keep having blowouts which is counter-productive in the first place :/


By 'messy' did you eat lots then?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Drink and food wise, loads, hangover food aswell!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Drink and food wise, loads, hangover food aswell!


Ooo dear. That is typical of this time of year though


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ooo dear. That is typical of this time of year though


I thought this would happen. And with a works doo or two coming up and my birthday, I need to be carefull that I don't undo all of my hard work.

Not wanting to look like a blob on Friday for my works do, would two days of cardio and low carbs be helpfull in keeping the belly to a minimum?

Hope your well Katy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> I thought this would happen. And with a works doo or two coming up and my birthday, I need to be carefull that I don't undo all of my hard work.
> 
> Not wanting to look like a blob on Friday for my works do, would two days of cardio and low carbs be helpfull in keeping the belly to a minimum?
> 
> Hope your well Katy


I'm very well thanks  I'm staying off alcohol full stop so don't have to wrory about that ruining my diet, but I will let myself enjoy food around Christmas. What I won't do though is overindulge throughout the entire festive period! I'll enjoy food in xmas eve and day and New Years eve. The rest of the days I'll be mindful of what I'm eating.

I'm sure that cardio will help but weight is massively affected by diet so maybe be mindfull; let yourself enjoy food on special days but reign it on the non special days? I've been a little a nuaghty with food the past week so am upping my cardio to counteract it and that's enough to make me not want to be naughty again...or else I'll have to do more cardio again!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds like a plan! Will be at the gym tomorrow for a large cardio session, maybe try and smash 1000 calories.....we will see!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Sounds like a plan! Will be at the gym tomorrow for a large cardio session, maybe try and smash 1000 calories.....we will see!


Wow! I've never knowlingly burned 1000kcals. 333 is my max! But then I keep my calorie intake jsut below maintenace anyway.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Katy said:


> Wow! I've never knowlingly burned 1000kcals. 333 is my max! But then I keep my calorie intake jsut below maintenace anyway.


I go off my age and weight calculations on the machine, although I know they are not 100% accurate.

Just getting this weekend (birthday) out the way, to get back on track on Monday


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

BigrR said:


> I go off my age and weight calculations on the machine, although I know they are not 100% accurate.
> 
> Just getting this weekend (birthday) out the way, to get back on track on Monday


Hi mate cheers for the pm, subbed to this.

Sounds like you had a busy weekend, happy birthday by the way. Time to go full out until xmas now?

Do you do weights as well as cardio? And whats a typical days diet like atm, dont be afraid to put up what you would consider a 'bad' days eating, it's better than putting up a really clean day and giving us a false sense of things.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> I go off my age and weight calculations on the machine, although I know they are not 100% accurate.
> 
> Just getting this weekend (birthday) out the way, to get back on track on Monday


You back on track today then?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh hell yes! X

Soup, bag of steamed veg and some whey this afternoon


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Oh hell yes! X
> 
> Soup, bag of steamed veg and some whey this afternoon


Good stuff!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Thinking low intensity cardio this evening, 20 minutes cross trainer + 20 minutes incline 4mph walk + 10 minutes row perhaps


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Only did around 300 calories, very steady session, and with it being the first day back on the diet I struggled, but managed to stay within my 2200 daily cals.

Hoping I'm back on track, planned cheat day of Friday, keeps me motivated throughout the week with something to look forward to.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Only did around 300 calories, very steady session, and with it being the first day back on the diet I struggled, but managed to stay within my 2200 daily cals.
> 
> Hoping I'm back on track, planned cheat day of Friday, keeps me motivated throughout the week with something to look forward to.


300 calories is a good effort and better than most! How do you struggle with diet? Cravings?

If your cheat day is Friday does that mean that you'll be strict again over the weekend?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Yea, cravings mainly. I think because I walk all day at work that takes its toll on me quite a bit too.

Yea if I was to have a cheat on Friday (healthy breakfast, lunch but slutty tea  ) I would be back on it Saturday morning onwards.

Diet not gone to plan this evening so I may well sack off Fridays cheat meal, and I need to get hammering the red bull and cardio!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Yea, cravings mainly. I think because I walk all day at work that takes its toll on me quite a bit too.
> 
> Yea if I was to have a cheat on Friday (healthy breakfast, lunch but slutty tea  ) I would be back on it Saturday morning onwards.
> 
> Diet not gone to plan this evening so I may well sack off Fridays cheat meal, and I need to get hammering the red bull and cardio!


Diet red bull I assume?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Certainly would be. Also getting some more T5's on Friday which Is a good help for my fasted cardio!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

After the messy Christmas and New Year, I'm back on it, eaten well and done some good cardio (spinning in gym) for a few days and already seeing results and feeling better.

I have limited my Pepsi Max intake to evening meal only, and I'm not having cravings for sugar like I used to, which i can only assume Is the lack of Pepsi Max throughout the day.

Also getting to grips with my sleep, enjoying a decent nights sleep and feeling much better


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Did you used to have a lot of full sugar pepsi then?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

No just Pepsi Max :/


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> No just Pepsi Max :/


That's high in sugar yeah? I.e. not diet?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

No it's sugar free. Like only a calorie or two per can.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> No it's sugar free. Like only a calorie or two per can.


Oh ok...good!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Eaten well and well within my calorie deficit for around 8 days now, Dominos cheat night for me this evening, then back on it from tomorrow to get trimmer for a night out next weekend!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Eaten well and well within my calorie deficit for around 8 days now, Dominos cheat night for me this evening, then back on it from tomorrow to get trimmer for a night out next weekend!


Nice one! Can't say that I've been as good...too many choclates lying about! Hope you enjoyed your pizza!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Always happens this time of year, what can you do eh!

Pizza was awesome, found that I can't eat anything nearly as much as I used to which can only be a good thing!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Always happens this time of year, what can you do eh!
> 
> Pizza was awesome, found that I can't eat anything nearly as much as I used to which can only be a good thing!


Well that's good! Perhaps your stomach is shrinking?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I hope so! Will be doing some cardio later too, all going well  How are you getting on?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> I hope so! Will be doing some cardio later too, all going well  How are you getting on?


I've sort of stayed the same for the past month :no: I've been having some breathing issues so have stopped cardio whilst that get looks into and I might have an underactive thyroid (getting a second test done in 2 months). If I do then that would explain weight loss issues. Thing is, I'm being less strict on calories and which I need to sort out if I'm not doing cardio! I need to set a goal again I think as I've reached my last one


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Well done so far, amazing feeling when you smash your goals!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Leaving off the ECA for a week or two, trying to keep in a cal defecit, despite going spinning today, I'm only minus a couple of hundred.

Clean eating ahead, night out at the weekend!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Not used any ECA for a bit and limited my Pepsi Max intake (which I think can only be a good thing).

I'm finding though that I'm sloping off a bit, was doing around 600 calories cardio and eating around 2100 ish and feeling rather sluggish. I'm looking at upping my calories but worried that the weight will come back.

Today for example I have done nothing but eat, and adding everying onto My Fitness Pal it would look like I've had around 2800 calories today (my BMR is said to be around 2100-2200). Having said that I have walked many miles at work today and I'm planning to do some cardio this evening.

Not feeling as energetic at all, was thinking that upping the calories may help but not sure to how much. Any advice folks?

Hope you are all well


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I personally think that if you feel like you're slowing down and lacking energy, you should increase your calories. But my opinion is just that, opinion.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Katy said:


> I personally think that if you feel like you're slowing down and lacking energy, you should increase your calories. But my opinion is just that, opinion.


I was thinking this too. I must walk 4/5 miles a day at work, and with only eating around 2100 calories a day (quite close to my BMR) It can't be doing me much good. Will look at upping the calories to around 2300/2400 and hope that work will bring me into a slight defecit. That alongside some decent cardio a few days a week.

Also just trying out some Tribulus for the first time to see if that does anything for my testosterone side of things (although studies don't show much supporting evidence).

Looking forward to the final push of weight loss before starting to put some muscle on for the summer


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> I was thinking this too. I must walk 4/5 miles a day at work, and with only eating around 2100 calories a day (quite close to my BMR) It can't be doing me much good. Will look at upping the calories to around 2300/2400 and hope that work will bring me into a slight defecit. That alongside some decent cardio a few days a week.
> 
> Also just trying out some Tribulus for the first time to see if that does anything for my testosterone side of things (although studies don't show much supporting evidence).
> 
> Looking forward to the final push of weight loss before starting to put some muscle on for the summer


That sounds like a plan. We're of course all different, for example, I've discovered through trial and error that I tend to need to drop my calories more than similar weight peers if I want to lose weight; so it's trial and error with your own body and diet


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

No set rules I guess!

Had a massive craving for cheese and biscuits this evening, so treated myself.

Headed to the gym afterwards and It would seem I have stuck within my calories bringing todays total to 2100.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Well folks after not having done any weights for quite some time, Monday will be my first session in the weights room.

I will still be doing cardio (a couple of sessions a week or cycling to work and back) alongside a good diet, in an effort to shift the remaining flab.

Calorie wise what should I be looking at? BMR is around 2200 calories per day, and my aim is to shed some of the flab but mainly to put some size on.

I've done cardio for far too long now, need to mix it up again!

I'm going to stock up on whey isolate, creatine mono and some tribulus to give myself a chuck up.

As always, your help is very welcome


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Had some decent weights sessions recently, still light weights, baby steps to be honest but I can feel the difference.

Problem being I've been eating well the last couple of days but the last two nights I've had takeaway and tonight I want the same, don't know what's wrong with me!?!?!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Added 10kg to my flat, incline and decline bench today. Still very light, but little steps and all that!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Training and diet has taken a big dent recently. Been through a pretty bad breakup (first serious relationship too) and my mind has been elsewhere...

Determined to get back on track!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Break ups , especially from a first serious one can really knock someone. I remember my first break up from a serious relationship and I was literally sick from it.

Grieving should be priorty in my opinion. Get back training when you feel ready


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Katy.

Pretty sure that you're meant to not eat and lose weightn after a break-up, typical that I've gone the other way!

Need to get back on track with some cardio!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Thanks Katy.
> 
> Pretty sure that you're meant to not eat and lose weightn after a break-up, typical that I've gone the other way!
> 
> Need to get back on track with some cardio!


I think it varies; everyone has their own way of grieving. The good thing to know is that it's normal and will pass


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Back on the cardio and cleaning up the diet (with a cheat evening once a week to keep me sane!) - feeling better and things are moving on  thanks for the support folks


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

New home, new gym, new lifestyle (single), new start.

Got rid of counting calories to the tee, just eating sensible and throwing some weights and cardio into the mix.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> New home, new gym, new lifestyle (single), new start.
> 
> Got rid of counting calories to the tee, just eating sensible and throwing some weights and cardio into the mix.


Well that all sounds very positive!! :thumb:


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Katy said:


> Well that all sounds very positive!! :thumb:


Moping around feeling sorry for myself just wasn't doing it for me.

Hope you're well Katy!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Moping around feeling sorry for myself just wasn't doing it for me.
> 
> Hope you're well Katy!


I'm very good thanks  Just trying to get back into diet and training again


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Typical, my day off and I'm ill at home.

Planned a cardio session at new gym today too.....typical!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Hiya folks,

Well after putting on some fat I'm now back to doing 3/4 1 hour cardio sessions per week, cycling ECA for cardio days (and to be honest sometimes just for a bit of a boost on normal days) and eating better (trying to stay in and around the area of 2200 kcals consumed per day).

Starting to feel a bit better about things 

Hope we are all well folks, and sorry to bore you with my constant yo-yo'ing.

Much love.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey folks.

Been seeing some good results gaining some muscle of late. I've decided to pack in the ECA for various reasons. I'm still wanting to do a bit of cardio alongside the weight training, and also the MMA type stuff I did a while back will be starting again very soon. Decided to take the plunge with getting some DAA and also ZMA for my sleep and general health.


----------

